
Why Eating Meat Is Unhealthy - iron0013
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/10/meat-wars/599728/
======
Porthos9K
I only eat meat a few times a week, and I'm going to die anyway, so I see no
reason to abstain. It's not like life in the USA is so peachy for most people
that it's actually worth extending...

